# Question about Wyndham Rewards



## DrPhillopian (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently purchased a Wyndham points property posted on Ebay.  Before I decided to purchase re-sale, I spoke with a Wyndham salesperson and received the whole sales pitch.  I vaguely remember her telling me something about using Wyndham Rewards points (credit card) which can be used to pay for maintenance fees and other incidentals.  Is this possible?  Also, is there a benefit to being a Wyndham owner as far as receiving Wyndham hotel discounts?


----------



## DrPhillopian (Apr 5, 2011)

<sigh> Must have asked another dumb question...


----------



## Arnie (Apr 5, 2011)

*NAW!!!*

Don't feel bad. We all have asked something that we ended up figuring the answer to as soon as we hit the post button.  
The key is, what the sales people say.
Like the lady said, you know they are lying if their lips are moving. 
Enjoy your timeshare, I bought my first one on the stupid side myself. At least you did better.
Best!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 5, 2011)

> I vaguely remember her telling me something about using Wyndham Rewards points (credit card) which can be used to pay for maintenance fees and other incidentals. Is this possible? Also, is there a benefit to being a Wyndham owner as far as receiving Wyndham hotel discounts?



DrPhillopian,

Obviously we cannot verify or dispute what a Wyndham Salesperson may or may not have said to you during a presentation. Many of them have been known to tell you what you want to hear to entice you to make a purchase while knowing that what they have said is not valid unless it is in writing.

As you have apparently learned it is wise to do your homework and investigate any alleged statements carefully.

Having said that, there is a Visa Card that has recently been introduced through Barclay's Bank that the person may have mentioned.

A review of the official announcement about the card, however, does not indicate that the rewards will pay for Maintenance Fees or other incidentals that you may incur related to your Wyndham Points ownership.

Wyndham Rewards Visa Cardholders Earn Free Nights Faster


Personally I am not aware of any benefit to being an owner of Wyndham Points as far as receiving as far as receiving Wyndham hotel discounts.

Wyndham's Vacation Ownership Sales and Marketing and Wyndham's Hotel Sales and Marketing are two different entities.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Wyndham Rewards Website*

Hey Doc,

A little more investigation on the Worldwide Web helped me to find a website called wyndhamrewards.com.  After several attempts to drill down into the site, I was finally able to find the following page:

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Rewards

Once you go to that page you will see what you can get per 10,000 accumulated points:



> Product#:  96-5250-00
> 
> Value:  10000  Points
> 
> Use your Wyndham Rewards points to apply $60 towards your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment Fees (including POA maintenance fees). Available to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus members with a Wyndham Rewards member number linked to your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member account. If you are unsure if your Wyndham Rewards member number has been linked to your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member account please call your Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-251-8736 before submitting a redemption request.



As previously discovered through some internet research all of this apparently began to be offered sometime in July of 2010.

We all learn something new everyday. That is the reason we enjoy coming to TUG and sharing information with each other.

Keep those questions and answers coming.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Apr 5, 2011)

10,000 point for $60 maintenance credit doesn't sound like a good deal to me. I think I do better with my rewards card that is not affiliated with Wyndham. I can turn 10,000 points into a $100 restaurant or retail gift card.


----------



## JimMIA (Apr 5, 2011)

Goofyhobbie said:


> As previously discovered through some internet research all of this apparently began to be offered sometime in July of 2010.
> 
> We all learn something new everyday. That is the reason we enjoy coming to TUG and sharing information with each other.
> 
> Keep those questions and answers coming.


Yeah, you never can tell what's really behind some slick sales/customer service chatter.

I once had an amusing discussion with a credit card rep, who claimed if I used my card a bunch, the airline miles earned through everyday purchases would count toward a "Million Mile" designation.  I had a good chuckle with that one.

And then one day...an envelope shows up from American Airlines...with my AAdvantage Gold *for LIFE* card and some cool baggage tags.  Oh...and 10 upgrades.

Not bad for an amusing discussion I never took seriously!


----------



## learnalot (Apr 6, 2011)

DrPhillopian said:


> I recently purchased a Wyndham points property posted on Ebay.  Before I decided to purchase re-sale, I spoke with a Wyndham salesperson and received the whole sales pitch.  I vaguely remember her telling me something about using Wyndham Rewards points (credit card) which can be used to pay for maintenance fees and other incidentals.  Is this possible?  Also, is there a benefit to being a Wyndham owner as far as receiving Wyndham hotel discounts?



I'm just seeing this post and others have answered most of your questions by this point, but to recap, yes it is possible to use the credit card to pay anything you can usually pay with a credit card (including maintenance fees) and earn Wyndham Rewards points.  But as others have pointed out, there may be other credit cards with reward programs that yield a better return.  You can view all redemption options at wyndhamrewards.com

To answer the other part of your question, Wyndham owners ARE eligible for a corporate discount at Wyndham chain hotels.  I believe the discount is 20%.  You can access the discount when you are logged into wyndhamvacationresorts.com.  It is on a pulldown menu as Preferred Hotel Pricing.


----------



## DrPhillopian (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool.  Thanks for the replies! My question was answered.


----------



## riperoo (Aug 24, 2011)

*Rewards card from Barclay.*

Just heard about this yesterday in an owners update, they stated that you would be able to transfer points from your wyndham account to the Rewards card to use for hotels, ETC, anyone hear of this? Also, i got conflicting answers on whether a resale owner could use this. Anyone have any more information


----------



## learnalot (Aug 24, 2011)

riperoo said:


> Just heard about this yesterday in an owners update, they stated that you would be able to transfer points from your wyndham account to the Rewards card to use for hotels, ETC, anyone hear of this? Also, i got conflicting answers on whether a resale owner could use this. Anyone have any more information



Anyone can get the card and use it, resale or not.  Also anyone can sign up for the Wyndham Rewards program.  It's just a program like any other hotel rewards or airline frequent flier program.  But converting your Wyndham timeshare points to Wyndham Rewards points is not a good value for your money.  They convert at a 10:4 ratio, or 100k timeshare points = 40k Wyndham Rewards points..  They also charge you a$99 for the conversion.  Better to just sign up for Wyndham  rewards and use the wyndham corporate discount when you book your hotels.  You will earn rewards points that can be redeemed for hotel stays without the costly and poor value conversion.  You can sign up at wyndhamrewards.com


----------

